# Angelfish in 29 gallon



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey all...

I recently got a 29 gallon tank with some absolutly amazing koi angels. There are 4 angels atm, and they are only about 2 inches. There are fake plants currently, but that is soon going to change. I am planning on having many live plants, and as for stock, this is eventually how it should play out...

2x koi angels (after the ones I have grow, and pair off, I will keep a pair, and sell the others)
12x+ Cardinal Tetras
8-12 cory cats (still not sure on the species)

So, my question...Is a 29 gallon large enough for a pair of angels?

Will I have problems with the cardinals and the angels when the angels are full grown, or should I get something larger? The angels are still small, so if I get the cardinals now, they should all be full grown at the same time, so maybe they won't be too large?

Thanks alot guys..

Andrew :dancing:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I've had best success keeping angels in taller tanks.

With that being said, it is possible to keep a pair in a tank the size of yours. Your problems may arise as these 4 mature and start to try to pair off.

Do you plan to breed them and salvage fry? If so, I would go just with the angels.

Kim


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

That seems like a lot of cory cats. I have a 30-gallon and 33-gallon tall, both with angels, tetras, apistos/ram, cories and BN plecos. Both are fully planted. I have five cories in one and four in the other. Given that they are tall, there is less footprint, so I don't think more than what I have in terms of cories is appropriate . . .


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

I would eventually let the angels pair off, and when I get one main pair, the others would be sold, so there would only be one pair.

As far is breeding, if they spawn, so be it, if not, oh well. I would prolly take fry out, and leave some.

I decided on getting rummynose tetras instead of cardinals.

I'm not going to try to spawn them, but being cichlids, they prolly will end up spawning, but I won't make too much of an effort to save fry...lol The tank will be heavily planted enough, that the tetras and cories should be able to escape the wrath of the angels if they do spawn.


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

I am also looking into getting some apistos. Just a pair of them. Would this be possible, or is the tank too small? I was looking at either cockatoos, borellii, macmasteri, or panduros, or blue rams.

The Ph wouldn't be a problem, because I am going to use either strait RO or a mix, 3:1 RO:tap to lower the Ph because it is so high from my tap.

I am mostly worried about the aggression between the angels and the apistos. What do y'all think?

As for cories. If I get one of the smaller species (habrosus, panda) i would get 8 of them, if I get a larger (sodalis, adolfi, julii) I would get 6.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I wouldn't add the Apistos. I tried it and lost the male to the angelfish. The angels weren't old enough to spawn, but I had Bolivian rams in the tank (40G) that were spawning. They pushed all the other fish to one side of the tank, and I guess the angels got a little claustrophobic.

Kim


----------



## Fishbguy (Jan 15, 2008)

okay cool...thanks for the heads up...

*thinks about a 20 long on the bottom shelf of the 29 for apistos* :lol:


----------

